# Festool Hi-Tech Carbide De Nibber



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I'll get straight to the point. Does / has anyone used these to great success?

See here (http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool.html) to show you what I am talking about.

There is a guide here too.. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520

Am I right in thinking that you shave off the excess paint repairs with it and then finish with your cutting compound of choice?

I'm very tempted to get this, as the front of my Fiesta suffers from road rash.

Any thoughts or info would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Neil


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

follow that guide mate and you will be fine....


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm confident about using it.. I'm more wondering if they are any good?


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

iam thinking of ordering one, as i have a few jobs planned where it would come in pretty handy


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, let me know if you find out much more info on them... they don't seem to be too commonly used?!?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

50 Quid!!!!!! fecking hell, hope someone comes with it to do the work too....


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Was looking at the other festool de-nibbling rubber block with varying stick on sand paper counts up to p5000, will this be okay?


----------

